# PC nur über externe Festplatte betreiben



## flowfy (13. Januar 2012)

*PC nur über externe Festplatte betreiben*

Hi hab nen alten Pc:

Intel Q6600 
Nvidia Gtx260
Gigabyte EP31 DS3L
usw

Ich will auf diesem Pc nen Ts-Server und nen Minecraft Server(evtl auch andere Games) für 4-5 Leute hosten.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Dieser Pc besitzt keine Festplatte mehr, allerdings habe ich noch eine 500gb externe Festplatte hier liegen.
Kann ich mein PC auch nur mit der externen Fb betreiben? Also OS und alles da drauf? 
Oder gibt das Probleme (Geschwindigkeits-Einbusen usw?).

Zu welchem OS würdet ihr mir raten? Linux oder Windows? 

Danke Schonmal 

Lg


----------



## Leickpolo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC nur über externe Festplatte betreiben*

Hi 
schraub die Externe doch einfach auf, dann nimmst du die Platte raus und baust sie direkt in dein Gehäuse ein!
Ist auf jeden Fall die Edlere Lösung. 

Lg


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC nur über externe Festplatte betreiben*

wenn es eine usb 2.0 platte ist, dann hast du erheblich geschwindigkeits einbußen im gegensatz zur intern angeschlossenen platte.
eine möglichkeit wäre, die externe vorsichtig öffnen, platte ausbauen und als interne verwenden.
wäre interessant zu wissen, um welche externe es sich da handelt.


----------



## flowfy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC nur über externe Festplatte betreiben*

Hatte eigentlich nich vor sie umzubauen, deshlab ja die Frage.
Will sie auch evtl nur so lange für diesen Zweck verwenden bis ich ne andere Lösung hab bzw. mir irgendwann doch noch ne Interne kaufen werde.
Dann soll sie wieder als externer Datenträger dienen


----------



## flowfy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC nur über externe Festplatte betreiben*

Mhh oke. Ne dann kauf ich mir doch lieber ne Interne will die Externe nicht auf ewig da einbauen. Gibt es denn noch "relativ" kleine interne Platten? 
Mehr wie 120-250gb brauch ich eigentlich nicht wirklich, da auf das System keine größeren Datenmengen kommen werden.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC nur über externe Festplatte betreiben*

ohh das wird schwierig, solch kleine platten sind relativ teuer was MB/€ betrifft.
würd da eher auf eine 500gb platte greifen, kostet ca 56€.
die preise sind im moment sowieso schon so hoch.

andere möglichkeit: eine 2,5" platte kaufen, die sind etwas günstiger im moment.
zb eine 160GB für 39€
WD Scorpio Blue 160GB 6.4cm (2.5") HDD AFT SATA 5400rpm E694237 WD1600BPVT


----------



## flowfy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC nur über externe Festplatte betreiben*

Was ist der Unterscheid zu den andern ?


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC nur über externe Festplatte betreiben*

sie ist  kleiner, leiser, kühler und günstiger


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC nur über externe Festplatte betreiben*

...und noch langsamer als die HDDs eh schon sind 
Aber für dein Vorhaben ist Geschwindigkeit ja eh fast unwichtig.


----------

